# What is the game you invested the most money in?



## Taleweaver (Jun 25, 2018)

When not counting video games, it's easy: magic: the gathering. I...don't even want to try counting just how much pocket money me and my friends wasted on it. 

On video games, I've never started on something with a monthly subscription or that relied on virtual currency. As such, "rocksmith 2014" is only a winner by its nature. The game itself was on discount, but the guitar and accessories is where it was at. It's also the game I got (by far) the most DLC for, even that's on discount as well. All in all...it's somewhere between 150 and 200 euro's.

What can I say? I'm not very hung up on franchises; I rather spend little money on many things than a lot on a few.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 25, 2018)

Maybe if you count the phone bill from phantasy star online on the dreamcast, though I would immediately have to turn around and look at diablo on the PC.

Otherwise I learned to wait for gold/goty/rerelease editions to go on sale years ago, and will tend to opt for second hand games for as little as I can find things for (and I am good at that). I would never pay for online access outside of internet itself so no subs or season passes. If a free game does not allow me to play just as well without paying then it is a shit game and I don't want to play it, though I might wait for the teaser period to end if it has a nice mechanic I want to look into. I can't say I ever got a console specifically for a single game (there might have been one I wanted to play first but there is the whole other library I will have seen beforehand) and peripherals I don't do either, or if I do then it is many months down the line when nobody wants them any more and flogs them for a pittance (so many steering wheels and plastic instruments if I wanted them over the years).

Potentially. One day I will have a silent scope arcade machine. That will probably then count as most expensive.

Outside games. I occasionally buy some harder to come by board games for presents. Magic was also fairly expensive for me as a kid I guess, but even then it probably does not top £100 (four or five premade decks, boosters as presents for birthdays and such, a few bundles of land or something from the flea market seller of such things that is about it).


----------



## Aldoria (Jun 25, 2018)

when I was a kid :
habbo hotel
club penguin
chapatiz
minecraft

recently : trove


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a hard copy of GTA SA for every platform, including digital copies.
I also own several copies of Bioshock 1 & 2.

I think those are the games I spent most money on if you don't include collectors editions.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 25, 2018)

Most probably MapleStory. Been playing for yeaaaaaaaaars, must've spend £200+. But given it's a free to play game with no subscription, it's not something I really mind.


----------



## Chary (Jun 25, 2018)

Pokemon cards for sure. 

In terms of video games? Maybe like, Fire Emblem Heroes? I've plonked down like $60 into it, because it's a game I really enjoy. I never plan to pay real money for it again, because I've put in enough time to treat it like a AAA game purchase, but I have a limit.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 25, 2018)

League of Legends


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 25, 2018)

It's not quite the same, but Pokemon for me: have a missus and two kids who enjoyed them, so had to pay out 4 times for Gen 4 and 5, and a 5th time on Gen 4 when Platinum came out (I actually got nagged to buy 2 copies of that but they can fukk off)

Otherwise, bought a lot of stuff for Burnout Paradise, all expansions for Elder Scrolls and Fallout, and of course the Forza Horizon games.

Sims? Sure I bought the expansions for Sims 1, but once I figured out what they were up to by Sims 2, main game only, then, erm, 'acquired' the expansions (stuff packs especially)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

mightymuffy said:


> It's not quite the same, but Pokemon for me: have a missus and two kids who enjoyed them, so had to pay out 4 times for Gen 4 and 5, and a 5th time on Gen 4 when Platinum came out (I actually got nagged to buy 2 copies of that but they can fukk off)
> 
> Otherwise, bought a lot of stuff for Burnout Paradise, all expansions for Elder Scrolls and Fallout, and of course the Forza Horizon games.
> 
> Sims? Sure I bought the expansions for Sims 1, but once I figured out what they were up to by Sims 2, main game only, then, erm, 'acquired' the expansions (stuff packs especially)


Yea, my friend got a new laptop and I recommended him the Sims
But as i told him, if you havent started collecting expansions pack from the beginning, it becomes expansive
So, I'll teach him how to "acquire" game for lot cheaper (almost free^^(ok I admit it, for free))


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jun 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> By that I mean, expansion, dlc, virtual currency, monthly payment, etc
> What is the game you invested the most in?
> 
> Personally, I invested a lot in The Sims 3 and The Sims 4
> ...


PornHub oh fuck!...i mean cornhub it is a streaming video services i have put over 9000$ in that tbh i think it was a great investment!

Joke aside , i think Zelda ,Mario series is what i invested so much that i cant count it ,it must be more than 5000$* and that doesnt count the time consumed  to play them too hahah
Buying every game product you can see about them instant buy for me ,now days i have came to an alt and sold all those thing for a living so yeah totally not worth it in long terms if you are retard like me  but it was fun in the time i add them and could play them.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 25, 2018)

Rock Band 4. So many dlc songs...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

DodgyJudge said:


> PornHub oh fuck!...i mean cornhub it is a streaming video services i have put over 9000$ in that tbh i think it was a great investment!
> 
> Joke aside , i think Zelda ,Mario series is what i invested so much that i cant count it ,it must be more than 5000$* and tha doesnt count the time consumed  to play them too hahah
> Buying every game product you can see about them instant buy for me ,now days i have came to an alt and sold all those thing for a living so yeah totally not worth it in long terms if you are retard like me  but it was fun in the time i add them and could play them.


lol, If we're talking about franchise and not specific games now, Pokemon for me 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> lol, If we're talking about franchise and not specific games now, Pokemon for me


nvm, didnt count Sims 3^^


----------



## elfdood (Jun 25, 2018)

For m it is Hearthstone...those expansions and card packs...sooooo tempting


----------



## leon315 (Jun 25, 2018)

I think I beat you all:

I used to play Overwatch on ps4, after i watched the 1st OW world cup i decide to move Overwatch on pc. I bought 6700k+mis's 1070, SSD and mechanical keyboard for it and i Even got a second 244hz monitor Asus rog Swift for it, and i'm still playing 1-2h per day.

spent almost €2000+ to build this ultimate gaming machine, i feel No regrets, now i can run my every steam games on ULTRA settings!


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 25, 2018)

Zelda Collector's Edition for $60 IIRC.  Don't buy DLC, monthly subscriptions, etc.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Zelda Collector's Edition for $60 IIRC.  Don't buy DLC, monthly subscriptions, etc.


tsk... 60$... thats all?
Well, you surely have all your sanity, compared to us


----------



## Lumince (Jun 25, 2018)

Well If this counts at all, and I hate that I can say this in confidence.... Minecraft.... With buying it, lets see...., 5 times now, and putting money into donating to servers & hosting servers... I've put wayyyyy too much money into it. Money that I could have easily saved when I was younger...

If that doesn't count, I'd have to say any COD game tbh. Buying those Collector & Deluxe Editions really eat at my wallet.


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Well, you surely have all your sanity, compared to us



I bought it in 2005/2006 along with Tales of Symphonia, totaling $110 (again IIRC).  Not sure if I'd call it sane, but I did end up spending like 150-200 hours in ToS and perhaps 20-30 hours in all the Zelda games?  I'm a lot less sure about the latter because there's no sort of time counter included.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2018)

Pokemon Go, I spend 40$ every 2 weeks on it and thus far most likely spent several hundred dollars on the game.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go, I spend 40$ every 2 weeks on it and thus far most likely spent several hundred dollars on the game.


At least, when you play it, you go outside, you take walks...
So, it's good investment I'd say


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 25, 2018)

Dota 2 by far.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Jun 25, 2018)

Sims 2 and 3 above all.
I'm still waiting for most of the Sims 3 packs to come down in price, even pre-owned is still expensive


----------



## Eddypikachu (Jun 25, 2018)

I spent a lot of money on phantasy star online episode 1 and 2 for the nintendo gamecube, I spent $60 for the game, $45 for the broadband adapter and $100 for the gamecube keyboard controller, as well as like $15 worth of ethernet cables so that the ethernet cable reaches into my room


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

Probably Black Ops II, had all map packs at £11 a piece and all of the £1.79 camos.
It was worthwhile as me and my friends grinded the shit out of that game.


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 25, 2018)

Well, after I finished my army service, I used all the money I was granted from my service to buy a Wii U.
……..yeeeaahh….. 

jokes aside, I used to spend money easily on Rusty Hearts. no regrets.


----------



## oji (Jun 25, 2018)

I never bought any subscription, avoid pay-to-win stuff, don't buy any title more than once, I'm rarely invest into DLCs & prefer to wait until decent discounts excluding some tempting titles, so the most sum I spent on any game is its retail price plus DLC.


----------



## Costello (Jun 25, 2018)

what a nicely written thread, Noctosphere, I didn't know you could spell


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 25, 2018)

World of Warcraft, subscription cost wise


----------



## Jayenkai (Jun 25, 2018)

The price I pay to start a game is the price I pay in total.
Other than Crossy Road, where I did indeed buy a number of "outfits", simply because I happen to appreciate the developers, and think it's an extremely well crafted game.

But on the other hand, I dread to think how much money I’ve thrown into KORG Gadget on iOS.  True, it's not a game, but it is a shocking example of "just another IAP" that spirals out of control.
A £10 Gadget here, and some £5 instrument packs there, and a couple of £50 accompanying apps...
Yeah, that adds up..


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 25, 2018)

Final Fantasy XIV and Final Fantasy XI
Only God knows how much I spent on those games for years.

Mobile games? I never heard of them.


----------



## DKB (Jun 25, 2018)

Brave Frontier.


----------



## Amost (Jun 25, 2018)

To this day... probably Persona 5.
When it came out in Japan, I bought the Limited edition and shipped it to Italy.
When the Western release came out, I was in Japan so...
So I bought the limited version and shipped it to Japan.
Plus, since I wanted to have the game always on my PS4, I also bought the digital version.
Oh and on my way back I didn't have space left in my luggage so I shipped the game back to Italy through post.

So yeah, speaking of single game this one.
I really like the game.

Speaking of game series instead, The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Skeet1983 (Jun 25, 2018)

For me, it probably would be GTA 5. I bought the game twice, one on Steam, other Physical multi DVD one. At the time, I was using an early build of Windows 10 and the game would crash on launch constantly. Thinking something was wrong with Steam version, I bought the physical multi DVD one. Same issue happened, crash upon launch. I later found out that the issue was something with Windows 10, and with further updates of 10, Steam version of game works fine now


----------



## Stephano (Jun 25, 2018)

On Dark Souls 2, I spent a total of $120. On Dark Souls 3, I spent a total of $160....
I will never spend more than $60 on a game ever again.


----------



## l13f4k3 (Jun 25, 2018)

i would say jet set radio saga, i have every version of the game (pal/usa/jap) on every platform it has been launched (pc/ios/android/xbox/dreamcast/gba). i´m still waiting for a sequel :C


----------



## guisadop (Jun 25, 2018)

For me it's either
-WoW: the subscription fee alone would amount to a couple hundred dollars; or
-Pokémon: I got to the point where I paid the equivalent of 80 US dollars for a sealed copy of Pokémon Platinum. Probably already spent some 300 or 400 dollars in all my games together, double that if you count the card game.
I don't usually spend much money in a single franchise, though. I probably spent much more in my other games (combined) than in these two.


----------



## Blue (Jun 25, 2018)

I've spent a few hundred on a Minecraft server's donation store. But then again, I made that money easily by running (still am) my own Minecraft server.


----------



## thekarter104 (Jun 25, 2018)

This just proves how dominant the in-app/in-game purchases market is.
It's a goldmine for developers because people keep buying in-game stuff anyway.

You think you just buy like $5 for some in-game coins, but add all those microtransactions over the weeks and you might realize how much you've spent on the game when you think about it.

Tbh I'm against in-game purchase system simply because of people that are unaware of microtransactions (because they think, ah, it's just $3 *Happens everyday and adds up*), they pay a lot of money, and sometimes they have no idea how much they've actually spent in total.
The other reason why I'm against in-game purchases is the way of some developers may think: "Hahaha, people keep buying our in-game coins anyway. Let's not work on the game anymore and just let us be lazy mwhahaha!." So they're LITERALLY making money while sleeping and doing nothing all day.

I rather watch like 30 ads and waste my time by actually watching them, than actually paying for the in-game stuff.

Back on topic: The most I've ever spent is the $5 remaining on my 3DS eShop account for Pokemon Rumble crystals.


----------



## Bu2d85 (Jun 25, 2018)

I’ve bought minecraft for almost every platform, but my biggest and dumbest expense has to be my Xbox live Gold subscription.

My Xbox 360 broke 5 Year’s and I keep paying for it because “I might get another Xbox in the future”.

Actually, I forget I have it until it auto pays, at which point I go to cancel it but it says the subscription is good for another year (since I just paid for it) so I wait to cacel right before it expires. Of course I forget and then get charged for another year.

The greatest scam ever, except for the elderly that are still paying for AOL.

How many of you are about to google AOL?


----------



## Daniel72 (Jun 25, 2018)

Frikkin Clash Royale.




I have a problem. Help me 



Edit: That's the only game I payed DLC on, and I don't play it anymore.


----------



## GothicIII (Jun 25, 2018)

Hm very difficult to tell since today 50 of whatever currency  has not the same value than 10 years ago.

I think the most expensive game I purchased so far (Im not into MMOs with montly subscriptions) is Witcher 3 + DLC Season pass. That cost me around 120$ back then.
I only spend full price on very very few titles (around 0.001% of all my purchases). My latest purchase is DJMax Respect which set me back (upcoming DLC included) by 100$.


----------



## VzUh (Jun 25, 2018)

the game I guess magic the gathering, like 100 euro over 5 years maybe? pauper ftw
on video game series, probably pokemon ranger for the ds. Bought all three of them, two on sales really so maybe 50-60 euro in total. Plus a ds lite touch screen absolutely destroyed lol

you all are too rich or I am too poor 

edit: after some digging, it was a little under 50 euro for the three. I'm better than I thougth on finances lol


----------



## DarkKaine (Jun 25, 2018)

NieR: Automata.
180€ + 20€ shipping for the PS4 Black Box Edition. (still sealed)
60€ for the Steam version.
A bunch of figurines, a shirt, a YoRHa necklace and other merchandise.
If they do a Switch version I may just have to buy it again.


----------



## Sp1tFire92 (Jun 25, 2018)

Tcg: yugioh cards some years ago since I played small tournaments in lgs. 

Videogames: certainly league of legends, I don't know if I'd call it investing tho since I just bought skins and lot boxes. I did enjoy the game at that time and wanted to support the deva so I put in 500e over one or two years. Not as much as il it sounds since I do have a luxembourgish salary, so while our living costs are high those things with international prices tend to be alot more affordable for us (don't get me wrong, it's still alot of money)


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 25, 2018)

Final Fantasy XIV Subscribed the game for 4 years to this very day lol
King's Raid for mobile spent about $246 not a whale, just trying to collect all the units to reduce 2 weeks of getting 1 for free


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 25, 2018)

Costello said:


> what a nicely written thread, Noctosphere, I didn't know you could spell


Lol


wurstpistole said:


> World of Warcraft, subscription cost wise


My answer is World of Warcraft too, bought the Battle Chest, whatever expansion(s) it was missing, up to Cataclysm, and several monthly subscriptions. Thankfully I got bored of the game before I spent too much more on it.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

I... Don't know honestly.

The most expensive game I bought, though, was a boxed copy of Breath of Fire for the SNES.
I think I paid around $120 if my memory isn't fooling me.


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 25, 2018)

It's a toss-up between WoW and Hearthstone for me. I played WoW from Vanilla through WotLK right before Catalyst was released, but Hearthstone, even though it makes me nearly destroy my phone some games is quickly catching up to that monthly fee I used to pay.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

I see lot of people answering WOW, Hearthstone and Overwatch
all blizzard games with digital currency, but I still haven't seen Heroes of the storm


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2018)

Ragnarok Online (European Server) 

.. and then they made it Pay2Win


----------



## Blasingame (Jun 25, 2018)

I would say Final Fantasy XI.  I played for 5 years and bought all of the expansions.  The monthly charge I think was $14/mo

The game was a huge time sink so I gave it up and moved to games that I could actually beat.


----------



## KommSusserTod (Jun 25, 2018)

Ragnarok Online, more than $2000


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 25, 2018)

I was / still am a victim to mobile games. Who knows how much I spent on Tales of Link and Yugioh Duel Links.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2018)

KommSusserTod said:


> Ragnarok Online, more than $2000


----------



## tatumanu (Jun 25, 2018)

In the 90's:
*Donkey Kong Country* ( It cost around 80 dollars brand new on release date in my country! Imagine that in todays money!)
*Virtual Racing for Genesis / Mega Drive* ( it cost 100 dollars brand new )
2000's:
So much money gone on flashcarts / GBA games and Gamecube games... but
*The Legend of Zelda Four Swords for GameCube* cost me almost 100 dollars when it came out, took me forever to find at a store.
2010's
*Metal Gear Solid V Phantom Pain Ps4 Colector's Edition* 100 Dollars
*The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild Collector's Edition* Switch, bought second hand with Guardian Figurine included for 100 Dollars plus DLC 20 Dollars


----------



## Baoulettes (Jun 25, 2018)

Rocket League.
ton and ton of keys that I could not count anymore.
more than 2k. 
Was an addition of gambling. 
I guess forcing my bank to refuse any steam payment and or anything outside what I allowed helped a lot


----------



## farmin (Jun 25, 2018)

Around $500 AUD on Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes.

I've bought the game 4 times and it just keeps getting more expensive as the years go on.
1st time - One of the first games I bought when I got a part time job as a teenager, didn't care for it much at the time so I gave it to a friend, would've cost me around $100 AUD.
2nd time - Bought a used copy for around $100 AUD 7 years ago on ebay, lost it moving house.
3rd time - Bought another used copy for $120 AUD 5 years ago from a game store, lent it to a friend who lost it.
4th time - Bought a near mint condition used copy off ebay again last year for $180 AUD, I still have this copy.....*goes and checks game shelf*....yep, still got it!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

farmin said:


> Around $500 AUD on Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes.
> 
> I've bought the game 4 times and it just keeps getting more expensive as the years go on.
> 1st time - One of the first games I bought when I got a part time job as a teenager, didn't care for it much at the time so I gave it to a friend, would've cost me around $100 AUD.
> ...


What in the world 
I didn't know it was that rare in Australia.

I paid like $20 for my copy, North American.


----------



## farmin (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> What in the world
> I didn't know it was that rare in Australia.
> 
> I paid like $20 for my copy, North American.



Haha yup sounds about right, the old PAL curse.
Right now it's going for anywhere between $130: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Metal-G...007961?hash=item25f8442ed9:g:3eQAAOSw3UZbE8TQ
and $250: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/METAL-G...824795?hash=item2cd5efd19b:g:aNkAAOSwcBhWZBSk


----------



## JadeKitsune (Jun 25, 2018)

World of Warcraft, hands down. Been playing for 8 years or so, on and off. 15 bucks a month adds up to quite a lot.


----------



## Frexxos (Jun 25, 2018)

Same here, defintly playing World of Warcraft straight for like 6,5 years. And yes I also bought some ingame Mounts or pets...
On the other side - in those years I did not bought any other games or so...


----------



## jahrs (Jun 25, 2018)

Brave Frontier over 4 years of 5 dollar summons every few weeks adds up.


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Jun 25, 2018)

Skylanders for sure.  Like 5 games, 100's of figures.  $1000's spent on all of those.  Why oh why do I have to be a completionist?


----------



## Marcsoup (Jun 25, 2018)

Definitely World of Warcraft hands down. I've had an active subscription since 2008. All collector's editions. Purchased all the paid mounts and pets. Multiple copies of the game when they had "Recruit a Friend" mounts and bonuses along with the subs for those. Too many WoW TCG card packs for the mounts and pets and things. Shirts, books, figures, soundtracks, accessories of all kinds. And to top it off, Flew from Boston to Los Angeles in 2014, 2015, and 2017 for Blizzcon, so car rental, hotel, food, Blizzcon tickets, and a ton on random Blizzard stuff there.
When I think about it, it's kinda sad how many thousands I've spent in relation to that one game... Worth it though xD
I even have stickers on my car...


----------



## Robika (Jun 25, 2018)

I have to say World Of Wacraft. I play since 2007 and I have always payed suscription. Funny story in my teen years I paid for the game from tips people gave for modding their PSP/Wii/NDS/


----------



## Essometer (Jun 25, 2018)

I have two MtG modern decks worth about $2000. So yeah, save to say that MtG is the game I spend the most money in. 

Second place is Hearthstone, but have no idea how much money I sank into it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

Well, here i though i was addicted to video games
My 400$ over 4 years looks pitiful lol


----------



## RayD97 (Jun 25, 2018)

Smash Wii U, the one that came with the GameCube controller. $100. But do the ensuing amiibos count?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

RayD97 said:


> Smash Wii U, the one that came with the GameCube controller. $100. But do the ensuing amiibos count?


well, amiibo are collectible figurines, but they are also used in video games
so i guess they count


----------



## RayD97 (Jun 25, 2018)

K den that's the game/series I spent most money on


----------



## |<roni&g (Jun 25, 2018)

None, I buy the game (used after a few months, of course) and that's it.
I don't support crates, loot boxes or paying extra for crap in the game, it should be banned. I don't mind DLC levels which aren't on the disc but that's it.
It's already enough that we have to pay to play online on Xbox and PS4 without spending extra on garbage within the games, I've never bought a GTA shark card or anything like that.

My friends moronic little brother spent £500 on his mothers bank card on that poison Fortnite

Games were better in the previous generations, 360 I'd say video games peaked, because they are now being spoiled by micro transactions and mobile mechanics, back in the day you buy the game and you're all set, not you need to jump through hoops like paying for online, spending the price of the  game again on extra crap, I hope the kids wake up and fight back but they've been blinded.

ITS NOT TOO LATE TO FIGHT AGAINST NINTENDO TAKING YOUR MONEY FOR ONLINE THOUGH!!!SAY SOMETHING!!


----------



## wafflestick (Jun 25, 2018)

Fortnite....about $350-$400


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 25, 2018)

Mario Kart 8, I bought the DLC

But I bought the Smash pro edition, $100 if that counts.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 25, 2018)

i guess it was pokémon alpha sapphire, i paid $63


----------



## gameus (Jun 25, 2018)

It was definitely the original Destiny. I bought the first collector's edition. Bought a PS4 bundle and the season pass so my fiance could play with me. Then when TTK came out, I traded in my PS4 to get the special gold and white PS4, bought the TTK collector's edition. The PS4 bundle already included the game and so did the collector's edition. And they didn't have another season pass after TTK. But I did end up buying two copies of Rise of Iron.

Not to mention all the silver I bought for (at the time) purely cosmetic items. Then, being the shill I am, bought the Destiny 2 collector's edition and bought a second base game and season pass again. Obviously being heavily disappointed with this game I haven't really played since the initial release. Barely checked out the new DLCs and decided I was done with the franchise unless I see their fall expansion completely change everything.

So not counting the first PS4 I had since I already owned it:

D1 Collectors ($100)
2nd PS4 + Game ($400)
Second Season pass ($35 I think?)
PS4 Trade In for White + Gold (I only paid $100 after everything I traded in)
Taken King Collector's ($100)
Rise of Iron ($40 for both copies if I recall)
Destiny 2 Collector's ($100-150, can't remember the price)
Second Copy + Season Pass ($95)

This does't include all the silver I have purchased, which probably adds another $200, but this accounts for both games since silver came into the first destiny.

I'd say at least $1,000 between both games, if we're just counting Destiny 1, At least $800, which is roughly $22 a month for the 3 full years I played Destiny 1.


----------



## shano (Jun 25, 2018)

Street Fighter IV, multiple editions, across multiple platforms, plus dlc costumes lol.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 25, 2018)

If we're counting amiibo, definitely Sm4sh. Otherwise, FFXIV wins by default.


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 25, 2018)

Senran Kagura Estival Versus, Soulworker, Honkai Impact 3rd,Senran Kagura Peach Beach Splash


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 25, 2018)

FFXI if you count subscription, Oblivion probably if not.


----------



## Justin20020 (Jun 25, 2018)

Zelda botw - bought only for this the switch with a screen protector, case and the pro controller


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 25, 2018)

I would guess Shenmue 2. I imported the UK version for Dreamcast, then bought the Xbox version, and now have the PS4 collection preordered.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 25, 2018)

This is ingame purchases? If so i think i spent maybe in total 150€ on various mmos and mobile games in the last decade?  I'm very stingy when it comes to cash shop stuff. I think i spent some on Digimon Masters Online/Final Fantasy XIV/Star Trek Online MMO wise. And mobile games maybe 10€ on puzzle and dragons and 5€ on Dissidia Final Fantasy Opera Omnia.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jun 25, 2018)

How about just a System? Because I have invested too much money into my Wii. 

_Mostly Sonic games lmfao._


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 25, 2018)

That would probably be Lord of the Rings Online. Used to play that a lot back in the day. The lifetime subscription was $200, and I was had a regular subscription for a while before that. At like $40 every 3 months, it probably adds up to $400 or more.
I still play it sometimes. Now that you get free money for the in-game store from being VIP (after it went F2P the subscriptions give you extra perks instead of access to the game) I believe I've far more than gotten my moneys worth, having bought like 3 expansion packs using the free money and a ton of account wide upgrades and other stuff.

But I have spent a large chunk of money on Pokemon Go as well. I haven't kept track but it must be like $250 by now.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 25, 2018)

Payday 2.
I bought most of the DLC individually before they bundled into the new ultimate edition and slashed the price (and then I upgraded to ultimate edition).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 25, 2018)

I suppose if we count subscriptions, then probably Runescape and WoW. Used to have a membership for Runescape  in 2005-2007, and then bought another like 3-6 months a good 2-3 years ago. For WoW, I also had one around the same time, for the same time. About a year ago I bought a month, to screw around on official WoW, before I just moved back to using private servers whenever I needed to temporarily scratch the WoW itch. 

Not counting subscriptions, then I'm not entirely sure TBH. Maybe the Souls series in general, I always buy the collectors editions for those games so I've easily spent the most on it as a whole there. But other than that I haven't really spent a ton of money on any one particular game, even counting buying a whole new platform for just one game (which I don't think I've ever done, perhaps excluding my Sega Saturn for Panzer Dragoon Saga ATM )


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 25, 2018)

Pokemon Go, probably. Usually when I'm raiding with a group of friends and someone doesn't have a raid pass I'll float them a few bucks so they can continue raiding. Other than that, I don't have any games that require monthly fees or anything. 

I did buy a lot of DLC for hyrule warriors, so that's probably second place.


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 25, 2018)

Probably Final Fantasy XIV.  Every expansion so far, and a decent amount in special dyes and fantasia phials.  Plus the monthly payment to play of course.


----------



## Devin (Jun 25, 2018)

$3,454.20 in total. I was really into CSGO at one point and that's the sum of the purchase prices on OPSkins, my marketplace purchases and my in-game purchases. (I'd usually throw away a fiver every now and again to open up a few cases.)

Thankfully I've stopped playing since and managed to sell all of my skins and make a bit of profit in the process. (Before the market crashed. Valve implemented a trade hold restriction which killed P2P trading.)


----------



## lincruste (Jun 25, 2018)

"spent", not "invested".


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 25, 2018)

Destiny 1 probably. While it's not entirely fair I did buy a PS4 to play it. Then a pre-order for the game. Then E3 had a Destiny/white PS4 bundle so I had to buy another one...
So that's $400 for a PlayStation 4 and then $60 for the game... X2. So $920 so far. 
Then the DLC
Dark below $20
House of wolves $20
The taken king / special add-on stuff $40 + another $20
Rise of iron $30
Probably about 20 bucks to spend on silver dust to have custom emotes.

So that's another $150 for dlc and add-ons.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 25, 2018)

Xenoblade X, being the only WiiU game I've bought at full launch price (was that 60 €?)
If you count that I bought a console just for it, add 170 more €... though that was one month earlier, and of course I now have more games for it

Now, if the question was "what PC you've bought for 2 significant digits and have invested, or are planning to, more than 6x its price"...

---

If games you don't own count, then it's the Playboy pinball - though I've got matchs and replays maybe 30% of all paid plays


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jun 25, 2018)

eh splatoon/splatoon2. got the games, amiibo, dlc, joy-con, some merch.


----------



## JustANoob;) (Jun 25, 2018)

I haven't really spent much on any single game.
The most I've spent on a game is around $78 on Smash 4 + DLC.


----------



## yola_re (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought Switch just for Octopath Traveller and it haven't released yet
also gamegear for Magic Knight Rayearth


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2018)

Minecraft, Bought two Pc versions, so my brother could play with me, Then bought the pe for Apple, then Android, and then the Amazon store, Then the wii u version,

that's $50(two pc versions), $20 for Mobile versions, $30 for Wii u version, $100

I think that's the most lol


----------



## Delerious (Jun 25, 2018)

Guild Wars 2. There's a reason I have so many outfits and mount skins. Yep! I'm a Fashion Wars guy. What can I say?


----------



## leon315 (Jun 25, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go, I spend 40$ every 2 weeks on it and thus far most likely spent several hundred dollars on the game.


i can't get why the hell would people spend money on mobile games? especially on those F2P mobile games.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jun 25, 2018)

Probably £200-300 on World of Warships so far ...


----------



## Langin (Jun 25, 2018)

For single game: Conker's Bad Fur Day CIB €115
Game series: The Legend of Zelda series


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 25, 2018)

As of this moment, Super smash bros. 4 3ds as I bought all the stages and characters...only a few of the mii costumes though.
This may be topped soon as I intend to buy a ps4 for kingdom hearts 1.5 + 2.5. I'm also contemplating getting bloodborne and the colorful tone pack for Hatsune Miku Future tone but even including those it's a bit of an investment buying a whole console just for them


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

Honestly, I'd think its around 1500€ on the Guitar Hero and Rockband franchises. Much more so GH than RB.

Though it might be taken over by Warcraft. I've multiple accounts, battle chests, bought mounts, realm transfers, faction transfers. Not to mention many many months of game time. If there was a way I can check the total amount, I would, but I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Maq47 (Jun 25, 2018)

I've poured in over $300 in the Android version of Final Fantasy XV: A New Empire. Shameful waste of money imo.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 25, 2018)

Fortnite 

$10 in the season 3 battle pass (arround march)
$10 in the season 4 battle pass (arround may)
$20 in a legendary skin (this month)
$10 in a rare glider (this month)

Probably the most i have spent on a game. My previous record was on the whole dlc for mario kart 8 back when it was released.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jun 25, 2018)

fortnite battle pass


----------



## lafleche (Jun 25, 2018)

Lego dimensions .... Atm 300 euro ....still missing a lot of packs not willing to pay retail.


----------



## pustal (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought Halo 3 Legendary Edition. I don't regret it, although not have been following Halo since it left Bungie. The helmet makes a nice shelf piece.

I don't spend on mobile games. Or actually I paid for Super Mario Run and once spent €10 (?) on Pokemon Go. I regret those €10 (?).

I would like to see the statistics in microtransactions per country and age group. On the other day I was in a birthday dinner, with people around my age and I was shocked on how much some spent on microtransactions. What I noted was that the people who spent most were still on University, which dind't make much sense to me. When I was studying I was counting my every penny.


----------



## aykay55 (Jun 25, 2018)

Super Smash Bros Wii U, all that DLC bruh.


----------



## Tallion (Jun 25, 2018)

It is undoubtedly Phantasy Star Online 2 for me. I have an unhealthy love affair with that game.


----------



## Wuigi (Jun 25, 2018)

The Final Fantasy XV Deluxe Edition.
What a huge waste of money, I'll never preorder any Final Fantasy again before watching some credible reviews first.


----------



## Zetman (Jun 25, 2018)

Summoners war. that game is so addicting


----------



## ferrums (Jun 25, 2018)

1) League Of Legends
2) Minecraft
3) Habbo Hotel
4) Yu-Gi-Oh!
5) Panfu

Currently:
*Softair *


----------



## Cortador (Jun 25, 2018)

I've spent way more than what I would like to admit in mobile games.

Fire Emblem Heroes
FF Brave Exvius
FFDOO
Mobius FF
Puzzles and Dragons
Bleach

All in all, I think I could be considered a whale in each one of those games though I have since abandoned quite a few of them and have only kept playing FEH and Mobius.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

I never ever bought any virtual currency on mobile games
and damn, the game was soooo sloooow (as in progress, not fps)
never touched mobile games after that (Except Pokemon GO, but I rarely play it now)


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 25, 2018)

Technically, every game compatible with Amiibo. I have over 1600$ worth of Amiibo, and that's not counting  the Amiibo cards.


----------



## ClassicGame1995 (Jun 25, 2018)

Definitely CS:GO for me.


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 25, 2018)

I'd say TF2, but I only really spent like 60 dollars over the course of six years, while purchasing black ops 2 alone with the DLC pass costed me 60 bucks and i didn't even play it much


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 25, 2018)

Xenoblade Chronicles 2 Special Edition plus Expansion Pack cost me around $110 total.


----------



## hamohamo (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm not ashamed of myself cuz we can't buy games where i live so i've never spent one penny on any video game ever.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

hamohamo said:


> I'm not ashamed of myself cuz we can't buy games where i live so i've never spent one penny on any video game ever.


where do you live?
Bored Kingdom?


----------



## hamohamo (Jun 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> where do you live?
> Bored Kingdom?


Not boring that you get to play whatever game whenever you want but i live in tunisia. We don't have paypal and games are like 5 time their real price.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

hamohamo said:


> Not boring that you get to play whatever game whenever you want but i live in tunisia. We don't have paypal and games are like 5 time their real price.


yea i udnerstand you
Here in Canada, we pay 20 extra dollars for AAA games due to currency


----------



## TheTruePie (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought a ps4 only for god of war (great game btw).

I'm pretty sure my cousin has more money in TF2 than he does hours, and he plays that game all the time.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

TheTruePie said:


> I bought a ps4 only for god of war (great game btw).
> 
> I'm pretty sure my cousin has more money in TF2 than he does hours, and he plays that game all the time.


damn, there are people with huge budget on gbatemp 
lets do some fishing


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

None other than purchasing the game itself.

I'm not a moron.


----------



## Lazyt (Jun 25, 2018)

Hacking ps4 cost a lot of money


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

ip60 said:


> -snip-


wowowow, relax on insults please
seems like you are insulting 98% of people who posted here ....


----------



## T-hug (Jun 25, 2018)

Probably Destiny with expansions or Gears of War 3 Epic Edition.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 25, 2018)

Eh, dunno to be honest. Maybe League of Legends, but I haven't spent all that much, all things considered. Plus, I've played quite a bit of it so uhhh it's ok I guess.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Eh, dunno to be honest. Maybe League of Legends, but I haven't spent all that much, all things considered. Plus, I've played quite a bit of it so uhhh it's ok I guess.


yea, we shouldnt invest in game were not sure to play a lot to 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Costello said:


> what a nicely written thread, Noctosphere, I didn't know you could spell


im autistic, so no, I dont write long message with lot of details, thats just not me


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yea, we shouldnt invest in game were not sure to play a lot to
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


hmmm


----------



## mgrev (Jun 25, 2018)

Realm of the Mad God. Lots of buying Gold, the premium currency. Not that it's the game i enjoy the most.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jun 25, 2018)

If your talking solely about IAP, and not how much a game costed, then Growtopia, it's the only game I've ever bought stuff in, but I've spent more money (less than $60) buying a video game before


----------



## wangtang32000 (Jun 25, 2018)

either between;
Vindictus


----------



## DS1 (Jun 25, 2018)

I waited nearly 7 goddamn years for Persona 5, so you better believe I dropped $100 to get just the standard edition delivered to my door the same HOUR it was released in Japan.

I also bought the original Logitech GT racing wheel for Gran Turismo 4 for whatever it cost ($250?). Granted that peripheral worked (until the awful cheap pedals crapped out) with all my other racing games, and worked on PC as well, but it was mainly used for GT4 (which sort of sucked, but whatever).

edit - other than those, I never spend more than $20 on any given game. I used to buy Gundam titles on release, but the latest two have been Online-only, so they don't get my money, this time.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jun 26, 2018)

I really don't buy dlc or in-game items but its a tie with

DRAGONBALL Xenoverse 2 = 30 dollars
and 
DRAGONBALL Z Dokkan Battle = unknown but not over 9,000


----------



## r5xscn (Jun 26, 2018)

mgrev said:


> Realm of the Mad God. Lots of buying Gold, the premium currency. Not that it's the game i enjoy the most.


Yeah until their server decided to kill you lol and people calling you hacker for not being dead. I invested way too much time on that game.
Since time is money, Time does count, right? Also played way too much Ragnarok Online and Tree of Savior.
For those who don't know RoTMG, here is a video:


It's a flash game with so much swag.


----------



## lytro (Jun 26, 2018)

GuildWars 1 probably.
First account
GW Prophecies 40€ (2007)
GW Factions     40€ (2008)
GW Nightfall     40€ (2008)
GW Eye of the North 20€ (2008)
GW Factions Collectors Edition 20€ (2017)
GW Bonus Mission pack 8.99€
Various QOL stuff from the ingame store ~30€

Second account

GW Factions/Eye of the North pack 20€

Third account

GW Prophecies 20€

=

239€


----------



## TehCupcakes (Jun 26, 2018)

I bought Destiny 2 and the Expansion Pass at full price, so that was like $90 at the time? I'm still undecided if I'm going to get the next expansion or not.

I pre-ordered Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, as well as the Gamecube adapter so if you count both of those I believe that would be $70-80.

I've bought Terraria on like 4 different platforms (more than any other game), but it's so cheap and often on sale so the dollar amount comes out small.

As for free-to-play games, for all the 100+ I have played, I am pretty close to 100% f2p. I spent like $40 on NX Cash for Maplestory back in the day and about the same for Audition. Those are the only ones I can ever recall spending real money on.

I guess you could say I'm on the cheap side. I don't like to commit a lot to a single game, and I generally only buy games when they are on sale or have been out a while and dropped price. I feel like I get more value out of playing a variety a games than getting deluxe editions, DLC, etc. To keep things balanced, I make it my goal to average about an hour per dollar spent. Not that it happens with every game - when I get bored, I move on and don't think twice about it. But then there are other games I get in Humble Bundles for < $1 (or f2p games) that I get tons of hours out of, so it all averages out.


----------



## Wolcliff (Jun 26, 2018)

i bought destiny 1 for ps4 for around 45€ base game, 35€ 1st season pass
then destiny 1 for xbox one with all addons, but i shared with friend, so probably 70€
and destiny 2 for xbox one for 70€

but:
i bought a switch for ~300€ and was scammed on ebay, (payed with bank transfer, thought i could undo it, if it turned out to be fraud; i couldnt)
bought another switch for ~300€ and an elite controller for ~45€
only to play breath of the wild and mario odyssey (both used for ~45€)

so ~370€ for botw
and ~370€ for mario oddysey

edit: but i will probably use my switch for metroid prime 4 if its not shit, so it might even out over time


----------



## Jayro (Jun 26, 2018)

Sank $60 in Pokemon GO just to expand my backpack and buy pokeballs...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Pokemon Go, I spend 40$ every 2 weeks on it and thus far most likely spent several hundred dollars on the game.


Shit... I spent a total of $60 in that game just to expand my backpack and buy pokeballs in between trips to the city... And I felt scummy.


----------



## TheMCNerd2017 (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm sure people will make fun of me for this, but the game I invested the most money into was Pokemon Shuffle Mobile, when I used to play it. I think that I've spent around $500+ on Jewels alone during the time I played it, which is around 18 months.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 26, 2018)

TheMCNerd2017 said:


> I'm sure people will make fun of me for this, but the game I invested the most money into was Pokemon Shuffle Mobile, when I used to play it. I think that I've spent around $500+ on Jewels alone during the time I played it, which is around 18 months.


Never heard about this game
So... i cant really laugh of you


----------



## TheMCNerd2017 (Jun 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Never heard about this game
> So... i cant really laugh of you


It was a Match-3 puzzle game for the 3DS and Mobile devices.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 26, 2018)

The most I've spent on a game would be The Lab, sure it's free but the Vive isn't.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 26, 2018)

I spent something like $120 (inc shipping) on Super Fire Prowrestling Special import for super nintendo. It wasn't my last fire pro, but most of later ones I bought were on disc, not cart, so cheaper. Well worth the money, I spent plenty of time on that (tho not as much as on the next one I bought, Fire Prowrestling S 6men Scramble on Saturn, must have spent thousands of hours on that counting the create mode)



kuwanger said:


> Zelda Collector's Edition for $60 IIRC.  Don't buy DLC, monthly subscriptions, etc.



Which Zelda? (there was a Zelda with a collector's editon?) *googles* oh, the gamecube collection disc... I have two of those, payed nothing for them got them free from Nintendo Power, lol


----------



## genxor (Jun 26, 2018)

I guess it'd be WoW.. 10ish years of subscription


----------



## Xabring (Jun 26, 2018)

Defender of Texel, a game made by DeNa (yup, the same guys that Nintendo Allied with) and wasted nearly 150 Dlls on microtransactions.
it was my darker moment when I reallized that pay-for-win microtransactions are evil and I had a problem, thank God I got over that game.


----------



## Noobert (Jun 26, 2018)

I fell for the Fallout 4 hype 

Bought the Pip-Boy Edition, Limited Edition Art Book, Fallout Anthology, and the Fallout 4 Loot Crate.

All sitting in my closet, beat Fallout 4 within 20 hours, and haven't touched the Pip-Boy since getting it.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jamezfat (Jun 26, 2018)

w i z a r d 1 0 1

No doubt about it


----------



## Zumoly (Jun 26, 2018)

I'd say without hesitation the SEGA Megadrive System!
It's fresh in my mind just like yesterday! I remember getting my certificate for primary school (was a big deal!) and was asked to choose my reward: a bike or the megadrive console. The dilemma only lasted (I made it last!) for 10 seconds lol. 
With my new console and two cartridges (MK2 & Sonic) I would soon discover that new games cost money! So all my savings were kept for this purpose. So as a kid, my biggest investments were the megadrive games!


----------



## Xzi (Jun 26, 2018)

I built my first PC specifically for WoW and played that probably 4-5 years altogether, so that definitely ranks in at #1 top spender.  That was back in the days when me and my nerd friends had time to all play it together at LAN parties or from home whenever.  Call it $1700 altogether.  Still like Warcraft 3 TFT more, and doesn't hurt that it cost so much less.  

#2 is harder to discern, likely has to be an early title for Vive though, since I bought that setup at $800.  Windlands (double grappling-hook Spider-Man sim) probably edges out Space Pirate Trainer in that regard, even though the latter has had very impressive updates.  So call it $830.  Err...$930 with the deluxe audio strap.  Worth every penny, especially considering my VR library is now over 100 games.


----------



## Trappie (Jun 26, 2018)

League of legends...





Not sure how much exactly, but over the years (7) around 1.400 euro I think?
Not much if you realize that I spend 4.000 euro a month for house/ living.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jun 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 133240​
> As anybody that even vaguely follows games will know then most computer games cost money. How much money they cost can vary quite dramatically, even from person to person. For the industry is a very important topic as you will want to get the most money for your product, and different people have different "pain points" and understanding those will potentially see you make a lot more money than you otherwise might have.
> This is part of a series on GBAtemp where we discuss things to do with game design, aspects of play and other industry concepts. Today is Noctosphere's guest entry in the series.
> 
> ...


I would have to say getting the clannad visual novel on every platform was the most expensive seeing the cheapest version is $40 and theres over 15 versions


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 26, 2018)

What single game? Easily ESO. Even when I'm not playing it I still pay a monthly subscription.


----------



## supersaiyandoyle (Jun 26, 2018)

FFXIV, in subscription costs and expansions. then Fire Emblem Dates: I definitely bought all the DLC for it.


----------



## olixus (Jun 26, 2018)

skylanders back in 2011 and 2012 lol


----------



## Tokiri (Jun 26, 2018)

Fate/Grand Order

looking back at my spendings just hurts my soul


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 26, 2018)

lincruste said:


> "spent", not "invested".


I would agree to that, but unfortunately, you posted this just after @Devine mentionedmaking a profit after spending nearly 3500 dollars.


----------



## cracker (Jun 26, 2018)

My girlfriend's son has spent several hundreds of dollars on NHL and Rocket League. One month he spent 500USD on it.


----------



## ILuvGames (Jun 26, 2018)

Dragon Blaze by Flint, published by Gamevil. £2-3k. Crazy stupid amount to have spent but I had the money and i've enjoyed playing it which is what counts to me.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 26, 2018)

I barely invest much in a game, since I don't play much games, I can just get the DLC for free, or I simply just don't want the DLC. However LBP2-3 is probably the games I've invested into. (You can use LBP2 dlc with LBP3 since each sequel is more of a x.0 update rather than a new game) I've probably spent around 40 dollars into it. My friend on LBP2 bought me a $20 card and for my birthday I got a $20 card. Though I didn't spend every penny so that's why I said I spent around $40.


----------



## lincruste (Jun 26, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> I would agree to that, but unfortunately, you posted this just after @Devine mentionedmaking a profit after spending nearly 3500 dollars.


Yeah my grandma once earned like 100€ playing the national lottery too. She bought a ticket, she did not invest.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 26, 2018)

I probably spent the most money on World of Warcraft... Between buying the expansions and the monthly subscription fee. I legit could not tell you how much I spent. 

I know I had WoW day 1 (maybe a day or two early) and then I never lost my sub until what ever the expansion was that came out after Wrath of the Lich King. 

Other than that, probably I built or bought some PC parts due to specific games I wanted to play that my PC wasn't up to the task anymore. My current PC is a product of that behavior lol Core 2 Duo and Radeon 4870 just couldn't handle the latest DirectX games so I built a whole new machine  but that's not for one game specifically. 

Yeah WoW is my top money game ever in my life, and honestly I am not sure I would do it again... Just not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 26, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> I would agree to that, but unfortunately, you posted this just after @Devine mentionedmaking a profit after spending nearly 3500 dollars.


To continue with that line of logic might not one of the earlier conversation topics in this series ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/skills-you-learned-or-honed-because-of-a-game.499862/ ) come into play? If one can be said to invest in education without grammatical worries then would this not also count?


----------



## netovsk (Jun 27, 2018)

World of warcraft then forza horizon 3 tied with street fighter 5.


----------



## NightScript (Jun 27, 2018)

New Super Mario Bros Wii.

I got 3 CDs instead of one.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2018)

maorninja said:


> New Super Mario Bros Wii.
> 
> I got 3 CDs instead of one.


hum... simple question...
why?
did you broke 2 cd?
if so...
how...?


----------



## NightScript (Jun 27, 2018)

1 got too scratched
1 got forgotten at kids house
1 got lost


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2018)

maorninja said:


> 1 got too scratched
> 1 got forgotten at kids house
> 1 got lost


so you say you actually lost all 3 of them?


----------



## NightScript (Jun 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> so you say you actually lost all 3 of them?


yep. I think I was 6 or 8 around the time.


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 27, 2018)

Well after reading the thread about gaming addiction and reading this one there's definitely some denial going on here but I can only judge myself.  

I've put the most cash (1) into Civilization 1-5 for pc before giving up gaming on pc.( & getting it on x box 360 & ds & & )and (2nd)  greatest $$= Fire Emblem, ( before it got popular) I bought it on everything it ever came out on, all languages, plus many fan remakes sold on cartridges, as well as own all the guides, posters tee shirts and so forth from back in the days. I did skip F.E. Tokyo & "Warriors" as they weren't true F.E. Games IMO.

One last thing, someone mentioned all they had spent on skylanders... That is exactly why I didn't invest in Amiboos. The price point is too high for what they will become.
Fin.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 27, 2018)

Redhorse said:


> Well after reading the thread about gaming addiction and reading this one there's definitely some denial going on here but I can only judge myself.
> 
> I've put the most cash (1) into Civilization 1-5 for pc before giving up gaming on pc.( & getting it on x box 360 & ds & & )and (2nd)  greatest $$= Fire Emblem, ( before it got popular) I bought it on everything it ever came out on, all languages, plus many fan remakes sold on cartridges, as well as own all the guides, posters tee shirts and so forth from back in the days. I did skip F.E. Tokyo & "Warriors" as they weren't true F.E. Games IMO.
> 
> ...


well, actually, I have a couple of Amiibo
But I don't only consider them as "dlc" (cause thats what their features are)
I also consider them as Collectibles 
Maybe a great collection will have much higher value in couple of decades, you know


----------



## dogmarch (Jun 27, 2018)

black desert. I bought it but only played for like a few weeks or so. still have to play my money's worth.


----------



## erikas (Jun 27, 2018)

Runescape by far


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 27, 2018)

Probably Warframe. I bought the packs when they were on offer, so I didn't pay full price, but it was the most money I've spent on any Video Game.


----------



## Paccc (Jun 28, 2018)

Skylanders were surprisingly effective, even buying figures second hand at $1 each adds up eventually.

I do tend to stay away from pay to win or buying any skins but have gradually adjusted to paying at least $10 every
month in online subscriptions and digital sales which still makes any game above $20 out of the question.

Then I happily buy a new phone for pokemon go for $150 and a guitar for rocksmith 'because it's real stuff'.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 28, 2018)

If my mom learned that I spent 400$ in a single game over years,
She would force me to cut my credit card and cancel it from my bank account


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2018)

What if she learned you paid $400 to a single video rental service over the years?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm not sure if anyone remembers those storm 8 mobile games from back in 2009.They where pretty addicting back in the day.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2018)

With the latest expansion that got released in november
I probably reached over 500$ invested on the sims 4 lol


----------



## AtsuNii (Dec 12, 2018)

Invested the most money in will likely be World of Tanks, however I managed to earn it all back so eh.. Otherwise I think it has to go to Stellaris.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 12, 2018)

Senran Kagura Estival Versus


----------



## quango2k (May 21, 2019)

I am investing in World of Warcraft. I've been playing a lot and I guess my subscriptions made a good profit


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 133240​
> As anybody that even vaguely follows games will know then most computer games cost money. How much money they cost can vary quite dramatically, even from person to person. For the industry is a very important topic as you will want to get the most money for your product, and different people have different "pain points" and understanding those will potentially see you make a lot more money than you otherwise might have.
> This is part of a series on GBAtemp where we discuss things to do with game design, aspects of play and other industry concepts. Today is Noctosphere's guest entry in the series.
> 
> ...


3 years ago, clash royale


----------



## zfreeman (May 21, 2019)

Kraut Buster, but that's par for the course in regards to Neo Geo.

http://www.ngdevdirect.com/


----------



## VresiBerba (May 22, 2019)

Most I have invested in is PoE, about 100 bucks.


----------



## Rotohex (May 26, 2019)

Rocket League, with all its keys for unlocking chests.


----------



## Blue (May 26, 2019)

Taking invest to a literal context to make profit, as a Minecraft server owner a lot. Paying devs for custom plugins, builders for builds, premium slot on voting lists for more players, dedicated server hosting costs.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2019)

Blue_Mew said:


> Taking invest to a literal context to make profit, as a Minecraft server owner a lot. Paying devs for custom plugins, builders for builds, premium slot on voting lists for more players, dedicated server hosting costs.


Interesting. I once built a minecraft server for a restaurant, and part of that saw me also install mods for their kid's install on his laptop.
Server was vanilla a few versions behind the times whenever that was current. No mods or anything really. The client side mods though... for all that I am and all that I have done in computing, mods and ROM hacking over the years then minecraft was not the worst but definitely the most user unfriendly experience I have ever had from even setting out to get them in the first place to ultimately figuring out what and where things needed to be installed. Sounds like server was worse though... that is impressive.


----------



## Blue (May 26, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Interesting. I once built a minecraft server for a restaurant, and part of that saw me also install mods for their kid's install on his laptop.
> Server was vanilla a few versions behind the times whenever that was current. No mods or anything really. The client side mods though... for all that I am and all that I have done in computing, mods and ROM hacking over the years then minecraft was not the worst but definitely the most user unfriendly experience I have ever had from even setting out to get them in the first place to ultimately figuring out what and where things needed to be installed. Sounds like server was worse though... that is impressive.


Yeah there is a lot of daily maintenance running a public server to be honest. Adding new features/running events so that players don't get bored, staff management, and then all the back-end things. But it can be worth it in the end if you get a decent player base and donation income.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2019)

Blue_Mew said:


> But it can be worth it in the end if you get a decent player base and donation income.



The idea of running a server for donation income, never mind the pay to win stuff I saw when I sat in on an online session once, is quite alien to me. I guess it is similar to, or perhaps an extension of, the idea of a LAN cafe (or gaming bar as they seem to known nowadays) but still alien to me.


----------



## Blue (May 26, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> The idea of running a server for donation income, never mind the pay to win stuff I saw when I sat in on an online session once, is quite alien to me. I guess it is similar to, or perhaps an extension of, the idea of a LAN cafe (or gaming bar as they seem to known nowadays) but still alien to me.


I'm not too familiar with a LAN cafe, but its similar to other games that have micro transactions if you decide to sell server money (I wouldn't do that, don't want the economy going to shit) or crates (depends how you do it, as the crates could have non gameplay affecting items such as a pet or something)
Some servers go with a non p2w approach of selling purely cosmetics in their store and others are desperate enough to straight up sell creative mode.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2019)

Blue_Mew said:


> I'm not too familiar with a LAN cafe, but its similar to other games that have micro transactions if you decide to sell server money (I wouldn't do that, don't want the economy going to shit) or crates (depends how you do it, as the crates could have non gameplay affecting items such as a pet or something)
> Some servers go with a non p2w approach of selling purely cosmetics in their store and others are desperate enough to straight up sell creative mode.



You still see them in Asia a lot. UK wise they never particularly took off and went away almost entirely when ADSL became something mortals could afford and requirements got a bit more tame (no need to upgrade graphics cards every 9 months or so to stand a chance). Today as mentioned you see the odd "gaming bar" which operate similarly, though often have something like VR as a focal point. You would also have more temporary arrangements with LAN parties.

Anyway the general idea was games used to support network play via local network (the LAN part of the name) and some people would then rent a space, have a bar serving coffee, fizzy drinks, sandwiches and such but also have tables with a couple of dozen PCs you could rent time on. Said PCs would in turn usually be loaded with the fancy games of the day and people would play between each other there, or maybe online (for that many machines you might well have been able to get a T1 connection). Seen as at the time your markets were students which had school PCs to play with, and were generally broke anyway (quick poll back in school and average allowance/pocket money was £20 a month, maybe £15 more a week if you had a paper round, Saturday jobs in a shop were a mythical thing for the most part), they tended not to get far.

I would see a donation driven or item selling approach for a minecraft server as an extension of that, however even when ADSL came along it was still vanishingly rare for any kind of paid offering there -- maybe a clan would all chip in between themselves to get something but that was it really.


----------

